# Applying for the Partner Visa In Aus while on a Tourist Visa



## Dantizz87 (Oct 14, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone knows if its possible to apply for the Partner visa 309 in Australia after my partner and I live together for 12 months here in London UK. We will then be recognised as in a De Facto Relationship.

Is it possible for her to get the 90 day tourist Visa to come to Australia and then we apply for the Partner Visa 309 in this time. If so, does this then entitle her to be able to work full-time and claim medicare in Australia while we wait for the partner Visa to be approved?

My Partner is from Slovakia.

Any help on this is much appreciated.

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

If your partner wanted to apply for a partner visa in Australia, she'd be applying for a sc. 820 visa.The sc. 309 visa can only be applied for offshore. If your partner finds herself in Australia on a valid visa without " no further stay" condition, she can certainly apply for a partner visa onshore. The 12 month de- facto period can be circumvented, if you are able to register the relationship in Australia.


----------



## Alikiwi (Nov 29, 2015)

Bear in mind whilst she can apply for Medicare once here and after the 820 visa application, she still won't be able to work until the 820 is granted which is a 12-15 month process at this time.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Alikiwi said:


> Bear in mind whilst she can apply for Medicare once here and after the 820 visa application, she still won't be able to work until the 820 is granted which is a 12-15 month process at this time.


This is not correct. Once the 820 has been applied for, the applicant will be granted a bridging visa with full work rights, which will come into effect when the existing visa ceases.


----------



## Alikiwi (Nov 29, 2015)

I didn't know that, certainly very useful info, thanks.


----------



## Dantizz87 (Oct 14, 2016)

*Thanks*

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the help. We are going to use the E-Visitor Visa Subclass 651 and then apply for the Partner Visa.

We wont be classed as in a De Facto Relationship untill August 5th and the E-Visitor Visa says we may not enter after the 23rd of August 2017. Will this be enough time to apply and get changed over to a bridging Visa [5th -23rd of August]? or can we arrive in July or early August and the 3 months [90 days] can go past the August 23rd date as long as we arrive in Australia before that date?

Thanks Again,
Daniel


----------



## Dantizz87 (Oct 14, 2016)

*Can she work*

One more question, you mentioned that she will get a bridging Visa once we apply for the Partner Visa, but this wont be active until the E-Visitor Visa expires. This meaning she can not work or claim medicare until this 90 day Visa expires?

Thanks again.

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

As soon as apply 820 Partner Visa, can get Medicare.

Can work after E-Visitor expires.


----------



## Dantizz87 (Oct 14, 2016)

*When I called the High commission*

I just called the Australian High commission [Europe office] about these questions and answers in blue:

1. Can we apply for the partner Visa [820] in Australia while on a E-Visitor Visa, Subclass 651 
-We don't have the 8503 attached [so should be fine to apply]

It is not recommended, because when you apply for the E-Visitor Visa you need to state your intent on why you are applying for this Visa

2. It states on Nikolas E-Visitor Visa that she must arrive before the 23rd of August 2017.
-Does this mean we can arrive at the start of August and the 3 months [90 days] can go past this date?

Yes the 90 days start from when you arrive and can go past the August 23rd expiry date.

3. Visa conditions attached was 
8115 [business visitor activity]
8201 [maximum 3 months study]
8527 [tuberculosis free]
8528 [no criminal convictions]

4. When we get to Australia do we get a bridging visa as soon as we apply for the partner visa? Or do we need to wait [90 days] for the E-Visitor visa to expire

She doesn't know about bridging Visas since she is in the Europe office and not the Australian office, but most people are saying you get it as soon as your E-Visitor visa expires.

5. Can she work full-time and claim Medicare on this bridging Visa?

People Say yes, but she said no and that you will be on the same conditions as the E-Visitor Visa. [I don't trust her though]

6. What date do we need to apply to get the bridging visa, so she doesn't need to leave Australia? [relating to question 1 about the August 23rd expiry date on the E-Visitor visa]

They cant advise on this as they are the Europe office and don't deal witch bridging Visas

7. When should we arrive so she can get proof of address. Can she get proof of address while on the E-visitor Visa
-eg. Bank account and phone bills etc...

She said yes and then stated for the next question that we should not have an address on an E-Visitor Visa

8. Does she need to notify the high commission about change of address regarding to her E-Visitor Visa?

No [relate to answer above]

9. To double check the E-Visitor Visa subclass 651 we use in March can be used again in June, July or August since it is valid until the 23rd of August 2017?
yes if your E-Visitor states multiple visits [which ours does]


She was very rude on the phone and seemed like she didn't want to help at all, so not sure if I can trust what she is saying. I have asked the same questions to an immigration lawyer from 1stcontact to see what he has to say about it.

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I hope you did not give her enough details to identify Nikolas.

It is certainly possible to cancel a visa and then have a 3 year ban.

***** Rule #1 never and I mean never, get advice from DIBP staff they often give wrong information and are not accountable for it.

* Almost no one has an issue getting Medicare after applying for a 820 visa from a Visitor Visa - Several have wrongly been told they can not get Medicare on a Visitor Visa having applied for a 309 (offshore partner) visa. Both are entitled to Medicare (the people you are best to ask).


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Dantizz87 said:


> I just called the Australian High commission [Europe office] about these questions and answers in blue:
> 
> 1. Can we apply for the partner Visa [820] in Australia while on a E-Visitor Visa, Subclass 651
> -We don't have the 8503 attached [so should be fine to apply]
> ...


Don't feel like the Lone Ranger about your phone experience, at least they answered the call.


----------



## Dantizz87 (Oct 14, 2016)

*No way*

Wow, I didn't over the phone,

But I did send the Australia embassy an email with her holiday visa attached asking these questions.

I am shaking if this is true  Lets hope this will be ok and they don't ban her from having a holiday in Australia.

We didn't say we are doing it I was just asking questions if its a possibility.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Just be sure not to have any stuff Partner related on person or in bags on arrival, I don't think they will cancel visa prior.

But never trust or believe them - never. Registered Migration Agents often say this and for good reason.


----------



## Dantizz87 (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes it should be fine since I never stated that we are doing this. I was just simply asking questions. And I was the one emailing the London embassy and not my partner.

So when we go for a 2 weeks holiday in March we should go through the custom gates separately?

If everything is ok with going back in August then apply for the partner Visa we should do the same?

We are going to get an Immigration lawyer to help us with all this since we have been asking the London embassy questions about the partner Visa 309 and now I don't trust what they say.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

So when we go for a 2 weeks holiday in March we should go through the custom gates separately?

NO never.

If everything is ok with going back in August then apply for the partner Visa we should do the same?

?? do not understand.

We are going to get an Immigration lawyer to help us with all this since we have been asking the London embassy questions about the partner Visa 309 and now I don't trust what they say

Have a chat with one of the handful that post on here often - they are good!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

CCMS, Nick has posted on your post and is very well qualified and experienced to assist you.

I did not use him but I know recent people that have used him with great review.


----------



## Dantizz87 (Oct 14, 2016)

Ok Great Thanks,

I will contact him.

In regards to those last questions. You said not to have anything Partner related with you or in your bags. So I was asking do we not go through the custom gates together as a couple when we arrive to Australia in March? Then in August when we come back to apply for the partner Visa 820 in August. Do we come through as a couple or go to different gates?

I am really worried now after sending the email of questions with Nikolas E-Visitor Visa attached.


Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You must be a couple at every entry regardless of what you said.

Or you need to start from scratch (as you tell DIBP not in relationship)

It is not likely but possible you have messed up "suggesting your plans" bit do not be foolish enough to mention any such plans on entry into Australia, if you do mention any onshore planes expect to be deported.

You signed a reason for a Visitor visa and that was not to apply for a onshore visa, any deviation to your application is a LIE.

Again NEVER get migration information from DIBP staff - it is not their job and they are bad at it!


----------



## Dantizz87 (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah I guess I just need to wait till they get back to my email. In March our intention is a holiday and that is not a Lie. But In August I was asking if its possible to return on the same visa and apply for the partner Visa while there. Hopefully they just say no and that you would need to apply for another holiday visa to go back in September or August.

Again hopefully they will just say no to my question, as I was just asking if its possible.

Thanks for the help, but you have made me one nervous boy right now!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't mean to just the facts that I know and DIBP have given me pineapples over the years.

So I don't give false hopes on this stuff, high or low risk countries.

Have a consultation with CCMS or the others that post here often - best few hundred you ever spent in my guess.


----------



## Dantizz87 (Oct 14, 2016)

Just an update on this. 

We never heard anything back from them and my partners tourist visa is still active so looks like they just ignored it. The whole thing has kind of spooked me and even though you can go on a holiday visa then apply for the partner visa while on the holiday visa, it all seems a little dodgy now since you are not meant to be doing it. I think we might take the safe road without any risks and apply for the subclass 309 Visa here in London and wait it out while its being processed.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## johnsmall (Feb 9, 2017)

HI there,

I'm just new here but hoping for some good advice to a similar but possibly harder situation (hoping its not harder). My partner is currently on an 651 and we are both coming to Australia shortly. We were going to apply for a 300 offshore soon as we have a wedding booked overseas in a few months, but the offshore processing seems difficult considering I need to come back for work and don't want to be apart. Hypothetically speaking, if she was to come to Australia as a visitor, and then we 'decided' to get married while on a 651, from what I've read it should be ok to apply for the 820 yes? Now here's the bigger issue. We need to travel back to her home country (return tickets already paid for) to sort out a few things and then come back again within a couple of weeks. The big question is, once the 820 has been submitted (I believe the BVA wont start until the 651 finishes?) can she leave and come back on the 651 prior to that visa's expiry? Wont that be a big issue trying to get back in because we got married in Australia and left? Is there a way to end the 651 and get the BVA straight away, and then apply to leave for a short amount of time on a BVB? Or one last thing, can you be offshore when the BVA kicks in?

Cheers
John


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You have no travel rights on a BVA and BVB is a x process time - not good with booked tickets.

If you end your 651 then you wont get a BVA as the BVA is attached to a current visa not a visa application.


----------



## johnsmall (Feb 9, 2017)

ampk said:


> You have no travel rights on a BVA and BVB is a x process time - not good with booked tickets.
> 
> If you end your 651 then you wont get a BVA as the BVA is attached to a current visa not a visa application.


Sorry, so does that mean, once the 820 application in submitted, she cant travel out of the country on the current 651 and then come back on the 651 while its still valid?

Or if we travel out of the country on the 651, can we not wait until the 651 ends while overseas and then come back?


----------



## johnsmall (Feb 9, 2017)

Dantizz87 said:


> Just an update on this.
> 
> We never heard anything back from them and my partners tourist visa is still active so looks like they just ignored it. The whole thing has kind of spooked me and even though you can go on a holiday visa then apply for the partner visa while on the holiday visa, it all seems a little dodgy now since you are not meant to be doing it. I think we might take the safe road without any risks and apply for the subclass 309 Visa here in London and wait it out while its being processed.
> 
> ...


If you apply for the 309, and come to Australia, don't you need to leave every 3 months because you'll have to come on a tourist visa?


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

johnsmall said:


> Sorry, so does that mean, once the 820 application in submitted, she cant travel out of the country on the current 651 and then come back on the 651?


Whilst the 651 is in effect you can travel on that.

When the 651 expires or if the 3 month period is exceeded whilst in the country you will be on a BVA, you can't travel on a BVA however can apply for a BVB. You can use the BVB for travel.

Repeat until the 820 is granted, once the 820 is granted you can travel on that until the 801 is granted.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

The 651 conditions will be in effect until it expires or is cancelled.

Your BVA will only come into effect once your 651 expires.

If your 820 is granted while on 651 you will never be on a BVA.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

johnsmall said:


> Or if we travel out of the country on the 651, can we not wait until the 651 ends while overseas and then come back?


On what visa? If you leave on the 651 and it expires you won't have a visa for entry..


----------



## johnsmall (Feb 9, 2017)

ampk said:


> The 651 conditions will be in effect until it expires or is cancelled.
> 
> Your BVA will only come into effect once your 651 expires.
> 
> If your 820 is granted while on 651 you will never be on a BVA.


So I dont see a possibilty of it being granted while on the 651, as if we apply for the 820 it will be April/May. We need to go back overseas in May only for about 2 weeks. The only thing I want to know is if she can get back in on the 651 after the application?


----------



## johnsmall (Feb 9, 2017)

Mania said:


> On what visa? If you leave on the 651 and it expires you won't have a visa for entry..


The 651 wont expire in the time we want to come back.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

johnsmall said:


> The 651 wont expire in the time we want to come back.


If the 651 is still in effect re-entry will not be an issue.


----------



## johnsmall (Feb 9, 2017)

Mania said:


> If the 651 is still in effect re-entry will not be an issue.


Ok that's great news however won't immigration officers at the airport question her stay the second time back? That she isn't coming for tourist reasons but that because she has a 820 application submitted her intentions are different?


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

johnsmall said:


> Ok that's great news however won't immigration officers at the airport question her stay the second time back? That she isn't coming for tourist reasons but that because she has a 820 application submitted her intentions are different?


That would depend on the intentions of the visa holder.

I would be inclined to argue that I am coming over to explore Australia and visit/meet some of my partners friends and family.

"have a holiday or visit family and friends in Australia".


----------



## Mariah (Feb 9, 2017)

Mania said:


> That would depend on the intentions of the visa holder.
> 
> I would be inclined to argue that I am coming over to explore Australia and visit/meet some of my partners friends and family.
> 
> "have a holiday or visit family and friends in Australia".


I find it funny (well, painful actually) how when you apply for a visitor visa while your partner visa is being processed, your relationship is used against you by them believing you're not a genuine visitor and you may overstay or what not.

on the other hand, if you apply for a visitor visa straight off the bat, (while keeping your true intentions of marrying your partner when you get to Oz and not leaving, as a closely guarded secret), if you state you're visiting your partner, that is still used against you and they don't believe you're a genuine tourist

This process is not easy at all (and the wait time sure makes it more fun, not   ) but its so worth it


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I find it funny (well, painful actually) how when you apply for a visitor visa while your partner visa is being processed, your relationship is used against you by them believing you're not a genuine visitor and you may overstay or what not.
> 
> on the other hand, if you apply for a visitor visa straight off the bat, (while keeping your true intentions of marrying your partner when you get to Oz and not leaving, as a closely guarded secret), if you state you're visiting your partner, that is still used against you and they don't believe you're a genuine tourist
> 
> This process is not easy at all (and the wait time sure makes it more fun, not   ) but its so worth it


Do you ever get the feeling the system is set up against you ?

What is really hard to understand is if you have shelled the money out to pay for the offshore partner visa, why they think you would waste all the money and the time spent applying for it by overstaying a tourist visa...

Surely if you were going to overstay you just wouldn't bother doing thenpartner visa application at all!

The visitor visa straight off the bat bit I agree with Immi - if you intend to get married then they have a visa specifically for that, so you aren't a tourist. But each to their own!


----------



## Mariah (Feb 9, 2017)

Mania said:


> Do you ever get the feeling the system is set up against you ?
> 
> What is really hard to understand is if you have shelled the money out to pay for the offshore partner visa, why they think you would waste all the money and the time spent applying for it by overstaying a tourist visa...
> 
> ...


I feel that way all the time, in fact am feeling that way right now  i always ask my fiance, 'do you guys have gold paved roads and eat diamonds for breakfast in Oz or what' and he just laughs. I mean sure am coming for a gorgeous diamond there but thats only my partner, nothing else.

Yeah no one wants to spend all that amount of money putting in a partner application + Migration lawyer fees (fun), only to overstay on a visitor visa once granted.

I think people go the route of getting a visitor then applying onshore for a partner visa so that they can spend the wait time (otherwise known as forever) with their partner. Because as it is, when you apply offshore, going to Oz on a visitor visa to see each other is not the easiest to get granted,except for the lucky ones who are given.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

The bit that hurt me was South African citizens getting process priority over Botswana at that time a far more stable and less risk country (think still is). Similar and grater "barriers" are in place for Zambia. And Zamia simply give me a 90 day visa on arrival (years ago I used it all at Jungle Junction on a island in the Zambezi only power 1 car battery per day for radio/s).

But I had harder times from Russia embassy for my Ukraine wife and kids. 

Luck helps but "Red Flags" don't - to fight on is mostly what is required even when emotionally and financially it hurts.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I think people go the route of getting a visitor then applying onshore for a partner visa so that they can spend the wait time (otherwise known as forever) with their partner. Because as it is, when you apply offshore, going to Oz on a visitor visa to see each other is not the easiest to get granted,except for the lucky ones who are given.


Correct so following that logic they should make a specific visa for people wishing to apply for 820 to enter the country so that they can apply and be onshore....a temporary visa for a temporary visa 

I've not found any gold paved roads but apparently they have a whole coast made of the stuff - knew there was a reason it was cheaper to fly to Perth.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

ampk said:


> The bit that hurt me was South African citizens getting process priority over Botswana at that time a far more stable and less risk country (think still is). Similar and grater "barriers" are in place for Zambia. And Zamia simply give me a 90 day visa on arrival (years ago I used it all at Jungle Junction on a island in the Zambezi only power 1 car battery per day for radio/s).
> 
> But I had harder times from Russia embassy for my Ukraine wife and kids.
> 
> Luck helps but "Red Flags" don't - to fight on is mostly what is required even when emotionally and financially it hurts.


I guess that on the upside, in the end, what 20 visas later? You can smile knowing you beat them at their own game!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

$80k just this last visa (/s from start till now) with 2 kids, not last girlfriend from Africa or my ex wife from Botswana . I have not beat the system - just paid for its deterioration of intent of Partner Visa's system.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

ampk said:


> $80k just this last visa (/s from start till now) with 2 kids, not last girlfriend from Africa or my ex wife from Botswana . I have not beat the system - just paid for its deterioration of intent of Partner Visa's system.


Ouch! Not much more that can be said there!


----------



## Mariah (Feb 9, 2017)

ampk said:


> The bit that hurt me was South African citizens getting process priority over Botswana at that time a far more stable and less risk country (think still is). Similar and grater "barriers" are in place for Zambia. And Zamia simply give me a 90 day visa on arrival (years ago I used it all at Jungle Junction on a island in the Zambezi only power 1 car battery per day for radio/s).
> 
> But I had harder times from Russia embassy for my Ukraine wife and kids.
> 
> Luck helps but "Red Flags" don't - to fight on is mostly what is required even when emotionally and financially it hurts.


I couldn't have said it better. Yeah so South Africans are definitely given a much less processing time than any other African country whose applications are processed in Pretoria, sucks.

I dont think there are many Zambians applying for migration to Oz, even on this forum, it is very very rare to find another Zambian applicant so hopefully that can help move the application along a tiny bit faster, fingers crossed.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 9, 2017)

Mania said:


> Correct so following that logic they should make a specific visa for people wishing to apply for 820 to enter the country so that they can apply and be onshore....a temporary visa for a temporary visa
> 
> I've not found any gold paved roads but apparently they have a whole coast made of the stuff - knew there was a reason it was cheaper to fly to Perth.


Haha yeah exactly what i think most times, a temporary visa for a temporary visa 

Oh the gold coast? i thought that was just a fancy name, you know, like paradise Island


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Since I have been on here only think I have seen 2 from Zambia.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 9, 2017)

yes not very many indeed, i tried to look around so that i could find someone to relate with someone from my country but no luck which is okay because there are lots of other helpful people here who are from high risk countries too


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Not that many Zambians indeed, When I was applying for my Fiancé visa back in 2012 I didn't see any Zambian on this forum. But I believe They might be on other sites or they just apply without going on any of the sites. 
I traveled to Australia on tourist visa, went back to Zambia then applied for my migration visa...Its been a long process but am almost at the finish line...


----------



## Inpersuitofhappiness (Aug 12, 2017)

Good day guys,

So here is the situation, I am a permanent resident with Visa sub class 190 already living in Australia. Have never sponsored anyone before and I am planning to get married this December.
The facts of the case are as follows :
My wife to be already has a valid tourist visa 600 valid till Feb 2018, with only 2 conditions (8101 - NO WORK 8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY) and there is NO CONDITION of NO FURTHER STAY on her visa.
She has visited Australia in the past as a tourist but this was before we met.
We have been dating for about 3-4 months and now the families are also getting involved as its pretty clear that we want to spend our lives together.

We have travelled together recently where I proposed marriage to her and gave her a ring over a private dinner. I can prove the above facts with photographs, bills and our travel itineraries.
The initial dating period has records of our conversations in form of emails, text messages and phone records.
Now my question here is :
1} Would getting her here on a valid tourist visa and then marrying in the Australian court make more sense towards filing an Onshore visa application Partner temporary 820 which would eventually move towards Permanent partner visa.
There-by immediately securing bridging Visa A which would give her full working rights and medi care on submission of application.
OR
2} We get married in India first, have a ceremony with all proofs and register our marriage in Indian courts, then she gets to Australia (on a tourist visa) where we register our marriage in the Australian courts and then we file Onshore visa application Partner temporary 820 which would eventually move towards Permanent partner visa.

Doing this instead of filling an application offshore is majorly because I fear of the separation times required in processing cases offshore and as such my work requires an insane amount of travel hence I don’t want to add more to the woes!
Bottom line - Want to begin a life as a couple with her in Australia as soon as possible where she as an individual also has full living and working rights.

I can support her financially if need may arise and she herself is a senior manager in reputed MNC back in India .. so I am pretty sure that finding a job should not be that hard for her as well.

We have full intentions of living together as a couple in the near future though presently trying to figure out the best and the quickest way possible.
What would be the best course of action in here? Valuable inputs are more than welcome.

Regards


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Was your wife "single" when applying for the Visitor Visa?

A NOIM needs to be lodged 1 month prior to getting married in Australia.

What is the time frame for a legal wedding including receiving the official government wedding certificate?

What is the stay period on her current visa?

Do you have enough evidence in all 4 categories to apply for a Partner Visa?


----------



## Inpersuitofhappiness (Aug 12, 2017)

ampk said:


> Was your wife "single" when applying for the Visitor Visa?
> 
> A NOIM needs to be lodged 1 month prior to getting married in Australia.
> 
> ...


She can stay continuously for 3 months and the visa expires on 28Feb18.
Yes she was very much single when she applied for a tourist visa.. infact we had not met by then! 

Building evidence is a slow and a continuous process which we have 
already started. in terms of photos, combined travel itinerary, friends and family pictures, chat records, emails,skype conversations and the likes. 
When she arrives here later this year further things like start living together, sharing finances, having a known social life in friends and family circle can also be added.

The notice of marriage being 1 month and getting the certificate should be another 20 days would still be enough for lodging the application.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

So currently you have been "dating" and now consider it has developed to a relationship over 3-4 months.

Are planning to marry at the 7-8 month mark in December.

She arrives later this year.

Depending on what state you are getting married it can take at that time of year more than a good month+ to get the wedding certificate.

So for an onshore application on a Visitor Visa collecting evidence and getting married in a 3 month window - I see as a pretty big challenge. A good rule of thumb for quality evidence is the magic 12 months after dating has finished.

I am not saying your plan can not or will not work, just it is a big ask and you might want a plan B.

What if she is refused entry on her current multi entry visa?
What if new sponsorship changes come into effect before you can apply?


----------



## Inpersuitofhappiness (Aug 12, 2017)

ampk said:


> So currently you have been "dating" and now consider it has developed to a relationship over 3-4 months.
> 
> Are planning to marry at the 7-8 month mark in December.
> 
> ...


Planning to do that in NSW, where my extended family and friends are there. Relatives may fly in from the US and India for the ceremony as well.

Yes I am concerned about the whole situation as well, as the time frames are really short. Even if we get married in Jan mid/End that leaves us with 1.5 months for application and certification etc 
Evidence of joint finances, social acceptance as a couple can start to build up but the fact is my work would keep me on the high seas in the next 3 months and would be back in the country by Nov End so there be limited things we can do together as a couple till then.

But some extraordinary things like.. calling her up from satellite phones in the middle of the ocean, getting her hand written letters on ports along with more skype/email conversation etc can put in solid proof of emotional attachment as well.

Once back on land i can take a joint lease on our names and do more such stuff before we lodge application.

All this comes to my head when I think about the requirements they have mentioned in the partner visa handbook.

Living away would be really hard for us now and all other options have a huge stay away time of more than 1.5 years... and only after that.. 
she would be able to start establishing herself as a professional in the country .. so thats like a total of 3+years! 
That gets me worried because a relationship needs nurturing in all senses and her individuality her career are also factors which contribute to it. More so because she is a very capable and a bright young woman who is doing great in her career and has bright prospects.

Seeing all that I really want to make sure I can set grounds for beginning a life as a couple in this gorgeous country.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I would suggest you have a consultation with a good RMA very soon about your plan, this is reported to cost between $150-$200.

Then I would read this (thread) and for what is around $500 have your application checked over before submitting.

"how to correct visa application from 300 to 309"


----------



## Inpersuitofhappiness (Aug 12, 2017)

ampk said:


> I would suggest you have a consultation with a good RMA very soon about your plan, this is reported to cost between $150-$200.
> 
> Then I would read this (thread) and for what is around $500 have your application checked over before submitting.
> 
> "how to correct visa application from 300 to 309"





Skybluebrewer said:


> I must correct you here for other readers: the 300 does not cost an extra $7k. The initial application fee is $7k with a reduced fee of $1170 to apply for the 820 from 300. Which is a small amount to pay for lack of evidence for a de facto or marriage visa that could result in a refusal and no refund of $7k, plus $7k to apply again or the cost of appealing plus the cost of an RMA at that point.
> 
> So just for clarification for others, it does not cost an additional $7k to do the 300 route.
> 
> As for evidence, they will be looking for combined affairs for spouse visas so start working on that too.


Point well noted.

IYO what would be solid evidence towards a relationship which we can start building right now?
few things which we have already started to do are:

1. To make records of our regular conversations and skype calls. 
2. Her pictures with my friends and families on various occasions.
3. Open up a joint account in India for sharing expenses together, funds coming in by joint contribution.
4. pictures on social media and conversations with friends/families.
5. Once she arrives will be living together and would be sharing house hold duties accordingly.
6. Have our past travel plan details and itinerary saved 
7. On arriving here have a joint lease of the house.
8. Phone,internet,utility bills in joint name on her arrival.

Anything else one can think of?

As i would be traveling soon for my work assignment so just want to set some grounds for this period of absence.

I did have a word with a couple of RMA and migration lawyers and all of them were of the opinion that its certainly doable and quite feasible to do what you plan to do as the case seem to have genuine merit and is pretty straight up with no dodgy evidence.

They were also of the opinion that collecting evidence is of key importance here as you do have limited time for the same.

But none of them would really give away what is treated as solid evidence in such a scenario without signing them up for no less than 2000AUD!

I would surely sign one of them up for the final assessment of my application as you suggested but seems like paying AUD2000+ for everything that I need to do myself is not exactly worth it.
But yes going through our statements, witnesses,statutory declarations and evidence once everything is prepared seems like a fair deal.

What is your take on the above?im sure it would be really helpful for navigating the way ahead.

Regards


----------



## gary2k1234 (Nov 4, 2017)

CCMS said:


> If your partner wanted to apply for a partner visa in Australia, she'd be applying for a sc. 820 visa.The sc. 309 visa can only be applied for offshore. If your partner finds herself in Australia on a valid visa without " no further stay" condition, she can certainly apply for a partner visa onshore. The 12 month de- facto period can be circumvented, if you are able to register the relationship in Australia.


Hi CCMS
Would appreciate your help if you can please answer query regarding my visa condition. I am given 12 months tourist visa(600)(cannot enter after 3 November 2018) with 3 months of max stay on each entry. Does that mean I can apply for onshore 820 visa just when my first 3 month entry is about to expire(I enter Aus on 2 December 2017 and 3 months finish on 2 March 2017) and my bridging visa is automatically kicked in or I have to wait full 12 months(till November 2018) of tourist visa to finish for my bridging to kick in. My current visa does not have no further stay condition. Thanks


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

gary2k1234 said:


> Hi CCMS
> Would appreciate your help if you can please answer query regarding my visa condition. I am given 12 months tourist visa(600)(cannot enter after 3 November 2018) with 3 months of max stay on each entry. Does that mean I can apply for onshore 820 visa just when my first 3 month entry is about to expire(I enter Aus on 2 December 2017 and 3 months finish on 2 March 2017) and my bridging visa is automatically kicked in or I have to wait full 12 months(till November 2018) of tourist visa to finish for my bridging to kick in. My current visa does not have no further stay condition. Thanks


Hi Gary, would be ideal if you kept your questions to the 1 thread then the members know what info you've already had and saves them needing to repeat it - http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/249866-conditions-visitor-subclass-600-visa.html

Your 3 months would finish 1 March if you entered on 2 December.

You can apply for an 820 anytime whilst you are onshore and yes the BVA will kick in. I would suggest you give yourself more then a couple of days as sometimes Immi site goes down for a day or two and if you've been unable to pay then you will have no option but to leave or become illegal.

As previously stated the bridging visa will come into force at the end of the 3 month cycle, if you leave and re enter the country it will reset that 3 month timer.

In your example if you apply for the 820 when you come onshore on December 2 the BVA will come into effect on March 2


----------



## d_k (Nov 8, 2017)

Mania said:


> Hi Gary, would be ideal if you kept your questions to the 1 thread then the members know what info you've already had and saves them needing to repeat it -
> Your 3 months would finish 1 March if you entered on 2 December.
> 
> You can apply for an 820 anytime whilst you are onshore and yes the BVA will kick in. I would suggest you give yourself more then a couple of days as sometimes Immi site goes down for a day or two and if you've been unable to pay then you will have no option but to leave or become illegal.
> ...


Hi Mania
I am in the same phase actually. I have been granted 1 year of tourist with 3 months of max stay(8503 waived off). Will my Full Work Rights kick in (through BVA)as soon as I complete first 3 months of stay(considering I apply for 820 in that time) or will have to wait full year of tourist to get over
For example- In above scenario will I have BVA active and full work rights from March 2?


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

d_k said:


> Hi Mania
> I am in the same phase actually. I have been granted 1 year of tourist with 3 months of max stay(8503 waived off). Will my Full Work Rights kick in (through BVA)as soon as I complete first 3 months of stay(considering I apply for 820 in that time) or will have to wait full year of tourist to get over
> For example- In above scenario will I have BVA active and full work rights from March 2?


I answered this in the other thread - please don't ask the same question in multiple places 

If you entered on a 12 month tourist visa with a multiple stat facility of 3 months at a time on 2 December then you would transition to a BVA on 2 March assuming that you have successfully submitted an application for a substansative visa.


----------

